# Forum Forum Help Desk Introduce Yourself  Renovating New Orleans 1890s Queen Ann

## DirtyCoast

Hi Everyone- 
I'm new to the forum and wanted to introduce myself and my new project.  I hope this is the best place to start.  My hopes are to share some ideas and parts of projects and of course learn from all of you with regards to your own renovations.  I am a Jack of All Trades, but this is my first attempt at this large of a renovation.  Some I will do myself, other major parts I will hire professionals.  I am at my best working with metal, but I enjoy all aspects of building and refurbishing.  No matter what, we have a lot of work ahead of us. 
As of yesterday, my wife, two young daughters, and myself are the new owners of this grand old New Orleans lady. This Queen Ann style home was built just before the turn of the 19th century by a machinist and chemical engineer serving the then booming sugar industry of the Deep South.  He designed and built an apparatus to refine the impurities from sugar cane liquid.  The home resides just steps away from the famed streetcar line of St. Charles Avenue in a part of Uptown known as Rosa Park.  It is the oldest residential park in New Orleans, modeled after the ones in New York and St. Louis at the time.  These "residential parks" were the precursors to the modern day subdivisions of today.  At the time it was a way to limit commercial influx and to establish some of the first restrictions and zoning rules in the city with regard to house size, setback, etc. The neighborhood also sits on the highest ridge in a city that is mostly below sea level otherwise.  Today Rosa Park remains a private residential street (one of only two in all of New Orleans) with a distinctive identity due to its cul-de-sac plan, identifying iron gates, gas lamps, and consistent late-nineteenth centruy architecture.  It's unique in that all 16 original homes have survived and all painted white. I have complete title work on the property dating back to November 12, 1836, which has been interesting to read.  The home itself has been lived in by businessmen, an ambassador, wealthy heirs, and most recently a federal judge.  And now it is our turn as a busy young family with hard working parents who are ready to settle down for good and stay til the bitter end.  :Biggrin:  
Summary: Land purchased and plans made in 1891Completed in 1900 for a cost of $11,200 (!!)7,774 total square feet6 bedrooms5 bathrooms12 foot ceilings throughout  
Well, this is getting quite long for an introductory post, so please ask if there are any additional questions you have.  I'll share some background and "before" pictures below without going into any more detail at this time.  Thanks for looking!  
-MDL

----------


## r3nov8or

What an awesome home! Where are you going to start? Are the foundations ok?

----------


## METRIX

So the pics you put up are the before ?, if so what could you possibly do to the house to improve it, it looks fantastic. 
Can I ask what does something like this cost in the US ? 
Actually just found it No 10, 1.6M US or 2.23M AU$ that is very reasonable for such a grand house, you won't get anything that grand in AU for $2.23M. 
Smaller featureless dilapidated houses in older nice suburbs in Sydney cost a lot more.  https://www.realestate.com.au/buy/pr...rounding=false

----------


## DirtyCoast

Thank you!  And thanks for looking. 
I'll answer your questions in reverse.  The foundation is great, surprisingly.  In fact, during the recent survey there was only 2.7" of elevation difference in opposing corners... which is nearly unheard of even in new construction in New Orleans with our squishy ground, let alone a house of this age. We are very lucky and pleased with that.   *PLANNED RENOVATIONS:*  *Phase 1 of renovations looks something like this: *  Waterproof exterior:  new gutters, repair any soffit/fascia damage, re-glaze windows, repair any roof issuesPlumbing: One long run of copper under crawlspace to tie into two new on-demand water heatersElectrical:  Replace and install new service panel for 3 bedrooms and dining room (the last remaining knob and tube wiring)Lighting: remove track lighting, halogens, etc.  Install LED can lights, replace plaster medallion in foyer, add chandeliers & sconcesComplete remodel of master bathroomMaster closetTwo upstairs bathroomsOne downstairs bathroomPaint entire interior (my wife chose "Dove White" for classic simplicity)Refinish all floors: remove/sand pickling for darker stain; remove stair carpet and refinish treads to woodExpose wood hand railing on all stairsTransform pool house into my workshop  *Phase 2*
We'll move in and see how it feels while addressing the exterior issues.  Porch ceiling & fanAdd gas lamp over entryPool refinishingLandscapingDemo and re-pour drivewayAny other exterior deficiencies  *Phase 3* We are anticipating a full kitchen remodel within 2 years.  *Phase 4* Outdoor living space behind poolOutdoor kitchen  
(This will be fun to refer back to two years from now to see how much, if any, plans changed)

----------


## DirtyCoast

> So the pics you put up are the before ?, if so what could you possibly do to the house to improve it, it looks fantastic. 
> Can I ask what does something like this cost in the US ? 
> Actually just found it No 10, 1.6M US or 2.23M AU$ that is very reasonable for such a grand house, you won't get anything that grand in AU for $2.23M.

  
Thank you.  Yes, these are the "before" photos.   As they say, the devil is in the details.  This was all the good stuff, but there is plenty of room for improvement both in these and definitely in other areas. 
I didn't see a published number for the house other than the list price?  At any rate, we are pleased with the purchase price.  We estimate it will be worth $2.6 to 2.8M by this time next year.  (The smaller property next door sold for $2.5M in 2016 and required a total exterior AND interior renovation down to the studs with all new mechanical and electrical.  It has now been doubled in size and was duplicated as mirror image of itself unto the empty lot next door.   :Cry:    Here: https://nola.curbed.com/2016/1/29/10...under-contract).

----------


## METRIX

> Thank you.  Yes, these are the "before" photos.   As they say, the devil is in the details.  This was all the good stuff, but there is plenty of room for improvement both in these and definitely in other areas. 
> I didn't see a published number for the house other than the list price?  At any rate, we are pleased with the purchase price.  We estimate it will be worth $2.6 to 2.8M by this time next year.  (The smaller property next door sold for $2.5M in 2016 and required a total exterior AND interior renovation down to the studs with all new mechanical and electrical.  It has now been doubled in size and was duplicated as mirror image of itself unto the empty lot next door.     Here: https://nola.curbed.com/2016/1/29/10...under-contract).

  
Your one looks 100 times better, much more street appeal, and will do up very nicely.

----------

